# Color



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I am looking for a nice parti female spoo. The issue that I am having is I want a pure black/white line. All the spoos that I am finding have brown in them. I have nothing against brown except that color can cause light eyes and liver noses. 

Is it just me, but I see so much mudding up of the color such as brown/red breeding. I have nothing against brown but I think it only needs bred to brown or black.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know of any North America parti lines that are all black, no other colors. You could also buy from someone that does DNA for coat and eye color. or you could just DNA the puppy


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

tintlet said:


> I don't know of any North America parti lines that are all black, no other colors. You could also buy from someone that does DNA for coat and eye color. or you could just DNA the puppy


To add slightly to this, the test you would need is B (lowercase b means she carries brown) and you may also wish to test E if you only want black parti (EE means the dog will only produce black (including black parti) puppies). However, carrying b will never produce a brown nose and amber eyes in a black and white dog -- all bb dogs with at least one E will be browns.


----------

